# Cheapest place to get Eco complete in UK?



## maestro001 (Oct 22, 2004)

I need 2 bags for my 20 gallon tank, does anyone know the cheapest way to buy it?

Ive seen it for £25 a bag online but that seems to be alot more than people in the US are paying.

Also how fine is the stuff? im using it to grow dwarf hairgrass, ive been told that this plant needs a fine substrate, will the eco complete be ok?


----------



## Gemleggat (Oct 10, 2004)

Go to www.aquaessentials.co.uk they do it for 23.99 a bag, not much cheaper but a little bit anyway, this is a really nice company to deal with, they are planning to stock a lot more things, like tatianian moon sand. you might need three bags i have one bag in my 10gallon and its only an inch and a half deep.


----------



## maestro001 (Oct 22, 2004)

wow thanks, ive been looking for a site/shop like that for ages


----------



## Gemleggat (Oct 10, 2004)

Tell them Graham Leggat told you about them if you dont mind, i must have sen them 20 e-mails so far!!


----------

